# The Pier



## roofordie (Sep 24, 2008)

Might get off tomorrow due to the rain forecast. Im thinkn about some pier fishing. Anyone know whats biting out there?


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

> *roofordie (12/3/2008)*Might get off tomorrow due to the rain forecast. Im thinkn about some pier fishing. Anyone know whats biting out there?


Tmass, Chris Phillips, Matt McCleod, JoeZ and myself went out there today... water is DIRTY!!!.... still saw a few bonita but was hard to get a good shot on them... visibility was only about 2 feet so as soon as they went down, you had no idea where they were..... we still managed to hook 2, but both ran us under the pier.

forcast isn't too good until about sunday.


----------



## roofordie (Sep 24, 2008)

Alright man. I appreciate it. Guess I'll be holding off on my trip to the pier


----------

